# Best brand of cat pill plunger/gun/piller



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We give have to pill Oscar once a day and while I can do it by hand but I'd prefer an easier and less stressful method. I'm also thinking of buying one for work cause there's nothing like giving a pill to angry shelter cat...

Has anyone used that little pill plunger device that they make? If so, what brand is best and where can I buy one?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

You learn something new everyday - I had no idea there was such a thing as a pill plunger. I can just imagine how handy it would be with shelter cats.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know about specific products....

But if your work doesn't have a copy of Sophia Yin's "Low Stress Handling" book... beg them to get it! I have a feeling there was a section on giving meds to cats and dogs.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Any old one will work.
You can also try dissolving the pill in water in a syringe and then give it like a liquid.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I just bought the first one I came across and it works fine. I prefer to use Pill Pockets, but Zoey likes to eat the Pill Pocket and spit out the pill, so I have to use the pill popper sometimes.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! And no our shelter does not have a copy of that...it's always such a dread to have to get the literature we have approved by our provincial office...but I'll send them word about it.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I would try pill pockets first. They have been a life saver in getting my cat's prozac in him, but like FM said not all cats like them, or they're just smart. I have to put the pill in the pill pocket, them smoosh 2 pieces of dry food in it and he eats it just fine. Sometimes you have to be smarter than your cat, as hard as that is sometimes


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> I would try pill pockets first. They have been a life saver in getting my cat's prozac in him, but like FM said not all cats like them, or they're just smart. I have to put the pill in the pill pocket, them smoosh 2 pieces of dry food in it and he eats it just fine. Sometimes you have to be smarter than your cat, as hard as that is sometimes


I got it. You're very politely saying that Zoey is smarter than me. Uh huh. 



You're probably right.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Preview - Low Stress Handling, Restraint and Behavior Modification of Dogs & Cats by Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS You can preview some of the chapters online...The "previews" of Ch 9 and 15 show some of the handling sections (which are the best and THE m ost useful parts of the book. 

Maybe you can find a vet with a copy that you can borrow? 

I use the book to create lessons for teaching our novice shelter volunteers how to safely handle animals, but I also use osme of the same things for pet owners to help them learn how to more safely handle their pets.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Taz Monkey said:


> I would try pill pockets first. They have been a life saver in getting my cat's prozac in him, but like FM said not all cats like them, or they're just smart. I have to put the pill in the pill pocket, them smoosh 2 pieces of dry food in it and he eats it just fine. Sometimes you have to be smarter than your cat, as hard as that is sometimes


Can't do pill pockets because of the ingredients - our kitty is medicated because of cystitis which is often aggrevated by grain products unfortunately. I'll search for any old pill popper then.

Thanks RedDogs!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I didn't know this existed :O :O :O why? WHY did no one ever mention this before in my life. The amount of deep scratches from having to give Zedd his 7 meds a day for those 3 weeks with his uber sharp evil black cat fangs. 

I'm in awe, and wish I had had one.

P.s - I'm sorry you have to give him a pill a day, I think if I had to give my cats a pill a day I'd probably need one too lol!


----------

